# rutenblanks



## jackcrevalle (6. Oktober 2003)

ich habe mir seit kurzem einen floh in den kopf gesetzt, dass ich unbedingt selber eine rute bauen will.

nu hab ich aber ein blankproblem, ich mag nen guten blank so 420 cm lang fürs zanderfischen im rhein haben, und ich will natürlich so gut wie nix für ausgeben, zumindest mal nicht unnötige händlerpreise.

sportex hat mir "freundlich " verkündet, dass ich nur über den fachhändler, (der auch seine zweimilliardenprozent noch mitverdient) die blanks beziehen kann.

weiss jemand im board einen guten lieferanten? dankeschön im voraus.


----------



## The_Duke (6. Oktober 2003)

Nen "guten" Matchrutenblank bekommste nich für lau und findst nich auf der Strasse...schon gar nicht in 4,20m!

Du hast drei Möglichkeiten:
1.) Du kaufst ne alte oder nicht mehr ganz schöne Matchrute, reisst die Ringe runter, schleifst den Blank usw. und baust die dann wieder komplett auf! Sauviel Arbeit, nich billig und du solltest Ahnung davon haben! Als Anfängerarbeit nicht zu empfehlen!

2.) Du kaufst nen guten Blank bei CMW (z.b. den CMW Float Perfect 4,20m / 10-40g / 165€), kaufst dir günstige Ringe (für ne Rute in der Länge kosten die ca. 60€, wobei nach oben keine Grenzen sind), nen mittelmässigen Korkgriff mit nem nicht ganz so guten Schraubrollenhalter und Endkappe (Kostenpunkt etwa 50€ zusammen), Dazu brauchst du noch Rutenlack, Bindegarn (Gudebrod...nix anderes!), Epoxikleber (für den Rutengriff...der muss halten!) und ein Bißchen Kleinkram (Hologarn, Goldlack für den Namen...). Dann fängst du an mit Bauen und kriegst ne Krise, weil es mit der Riesenrute nicht voran geht..es dauert ewig als Anfänger!

3.) Du kaufst fürs Zanderfischen diese http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3630110571&category=1495 Rute, verzichtest auf ca. 25cm, besorgst dir nen nen günstigen Spinnrutenblank (bekommste schon für 20€ als B-Ware, aber du merkst nix davon!), kaufst dir ein Ringset, abgestimmt auf deine Rutenlänge und den anderen Kram und los gehts! Hier ist nicht viel verloren, wenns schief geht!

Rutenbau ist nicht einfach und die Bücher und Videos sind recht und schön aber nur bedingt tauglich zum Selberlernen! Ich bin der Meinung, daß eine Anleitung durch nen erfahrenen Rutenbauer unerlässlich für ein Erfolgserlebnis beim 1. eignen Rutenbau ist!
Ich weiß wovon ich rede, da ich das schon mitgemacht habe...


----------



## havkat (6. Oktober 2003)

Moin jackcrevalle!

So is datt!

Ich hab´s per "Learning by doing" erlernt.

Ist ein steiniger Weg, vor allen Dingen weil es damals kaum oder keine Literatur gab und das Zubehör in D kaum erhältlich war.

Hab mir für die Erste (Brandungsrute) alles aus GB schicken lassen.
Da ist es heute viel einfacher. Das Buch von C. Weckesser kann ich für Anfänger nur empfehlen.
In den Beringungstabellen schnüffel ich auch noch rum. 

Geraffel zu Selbertüddeln gibt´s z.b. hier oder dort .

Ich rate dir, wie Duke, zu einem preisgünstigen Bausatz zum Üben. Am  besten eine Spinnrute.

Eine Matchrute kannste zwar ohne Rollenhalter, also mit Schieberingen oder variablem RH bauen.
Die Grifflänge (Montage des Korks) u. die Beringung stellt allerdings gewisse "Ansprüche".


----------



## heinzi (6. Oktober 2003)

Hi, schau mal hier rein. http://www.rodbuilding.de/
Da bekommst Du super 1b Blanks bzw. komplette Bausätze zu fairen Preisen. Trau dich einfach mal ran ans bauen. Ist am Anfang nicht ganz einfach, aber es lohnt sich. 
Gruß
Heinzi


----------



## Lengjäger (7. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

wer hat denn Erfahrung mit den 1b Blanks. Ich habe mich bisher nicht getraut 1b zu bestellen. Sind es in erster Linie Lackfehler (damit kann ich leben) oder sind die Dinger krumm wie eine Banane.

Grüße


----------



## The_Duke (7. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Lengjäger #h

Ich beziehe meine Blanks meist von CMW, weil die einfach nen super Service haben.
Ich habe hier auch schon 1b-Blanks bestellt und wurde nie entäuscht! Die Blanks waren meist bolzengrade und wenn mal nicht, dann waren sie nur ganz leicht krumm, fast nicht sichtbar.
Das lässt sich aber beim Binden der Ringe ausgleichen.
Kleine Lackfehler waren meist der Grund für die Runterstufung zur b-Qualität.
Ich hatte auch Blanks bekommen wo ich mich gefragt habe, wieso die als b-Qualität verscherbelt wurden und es ist tatsächlich so, daß tadellose Auslaufblanks oder Blanks, wo nur noch ganz wenige Stückzahlen an Lager sind, unter 1b verkauft werden.


----------



## heinzi (7. Oktober 2003)

Alle Ruten die ich gebaut habe sind auf 1b Blanks und sehen super aus. Kein Blank, auch 1a Blanks, sind nicht wirklich gerade. Das liegt einfach an der Herstellungsweise. In der Regel bezieht sich das 1b auf Lackierfehler. Wie Duke schon sagte, fragte ich mich auch oft wieso das ein 1b Blank ist. Also, ich bin mit den Blanks des von mir genannten Rutenbauers sehr zufrieden und würde ihn immer weiter empfehlen. Gerade selbst gebaute Ruten, die auf die Bedürfnisse des Anglers zugeschnitten sind, z.B. längeres Handteil u.ä. machen einfach mehr Spaß beim Angeln.
Gruß
Heinzi


----------



## Lengjäger (7. Oktober 2003)

Na Prima, dann weiß ich ja jetzt, was ich im Winter machen werde und werde auch mal 1b Blanks ausprobieren. 
Da mein Sohn im Februar 10 Jahre alt wird und dann seinen Jugendfischereischein bekommt, braucht er natürlich auch anständiges Süßwasser-Gerät (hervorragende Argumentationshilfe für meine Frau :q ).


#h 
Lengjäger


----------



## havkat (7. Oktober 2003)

Moin!

Zu 90% kann man ohne Probs 1B verarbeiten.
Hatte erst einen Bootsrutenblank (Sportex Magnus 20lb ) bei dem sich der Lackfehler als Laminatfehler heraustellte........... leider auf dem Gelben Riff mit konkretem Dorsch.

Lackfehler verschwinden problemlos unter Zierwicklungen, mit Glück auch unter einer Ringwindung.

Unter Heinzis Link (Thanx übrigens) sind ein paar sehr interssante 1Bler im Angebot.


----------



## jackcrevalle (7. Oktober 2003)

na dankeschön für all eure tips, ich werd mal nächste woche nach gross gerau fahren, ma schaun was er da hat an 1b blanks iss ja fast um die ecke bei mir.

hab mal an einem alten blank ein paar ringe draufgebunden mit unterwicklung und zierwicklung, und meine initialien eingewoben, ... na sooo schwierich isset ja gar nicht,:q nur fummelei halt und langsaaaaaam, (das mit dem einweben)

freu freu kann es gar nicht mehr abwarten es an nem blank anzuwenden, was ich nachher fischen kann :z


----------



## jackcrevalle (7. Oktober 2003)

ach ja kennt ihr diese tabelle schon?

ich hoff mir reisst keiner den kopf ab wenn ich die hier reinstelle, hab sie im netz gefunden

ähm, wie kann ich hier ne excel datei einfügen?;+


----------



## jackcrevalle (7. Oktober 2003)

vielleicht so?

rutenberechnung


----------



## jackcrevalle (7. Oktober 2003)

das sollte rutenringberechnung heissen, sorry


----------



## havkat (7. Oktober 2003)

Nich schlecht.

Allerdings sollte man Tabellen nur als Richtlinie benutzen.

Die Ringe mit Tape vorfixieren und dann *vorsichtig*, am besten mit einer Länge Geflochtener, den Blank in eine leichte Biegekurve bringen.
So kann man einen schönen gleichmäßigen Schnurverlauf ermitteln.
Die Abstände stehen u. fallen mit der Aktion der Rute, besonders im oberen Bereich.
Gut geeignet sind Tabellen für die Bestimmung des Abstandes vom Starter (I. Laufring) zum Rollenhalter.
Ist wichtig für einen guten Schnurablauf beim Wurf.


----------



## jackcrevalle (7. Oktober 2003)

klasse tip, dankeschön.

wird der kork, wenn man den in ringen kauft, zuerst, in den ringen gebohrt, aufgesteckt und dann mitm rutenhalter und hintergriff auf einmal verklebt? oder auf nen dorn aufgesteckt, verklebt und dann gebohrt? meine drehbank würde die methode aber net so zulassen, weil zu klein

bei der ersten methode bin ich ein bisschen skeptisch, weil der kork ja auch unter druck zusammengefügt werden mussum spaltenfreiheit zu gewährleisten, aber dann würde ja der ganze griff ständig unter spannung stehn.

kann man eigentlich auch pattex zum korkkleben nehmen? der iss ja elastisch


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Oktober 2003)

Der Kork wird in Ringen einzeln auf den Rutenblank geklebt.
Dafür steht die Rute am Besten senkrecht. (bei mir auf nem Fetten Nagel durch schweres Brett gehauen und mit Krepp entschärft) Man fängt am untersten Korkring an, klebt dann den nächsten auf... bis zum Rollenhalter. dann erstmal Pause. Der Abschlussknopf kommt gaaanz zum schluss.
Zwischenzeitlich wird das ganze mit einer kleinen Hantelscheibe o.ä. beschwert, damits ohne Fugen verklebt. 
Wenn doch mal eine entsteht, macht auch nix, nach dem  schleifen und löcherfüllen ist die auch weg.

Pattex würd ich nicht nehmen, das funzt zwar, wird aber nach wenigen Jahren ziemlich unansehnlich und instabil. Irgendwie scheint Pattex Feuchtigkeit + UV nicht abzukönnen. Und dann darfst Du nochmal ran.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## heinzi (8. Oktober 2003)

und nicht zu vergessen: bevor die Ringe draufkommen unbedingt den overlap des Blanks ermitteln. Ist für Meeresruten nicht so von Bedeutung aber für Spinnruten.


----------



## hsobolewski (12. Oktober 2003)

Also ich selber bin schon Jahrelang von diesen Korkscheiben weg. Der Grund ist ganz einfach zu erklären. Der Preis. denn die fertig geformten Korkstücke in der richtigen Länge kosten auch nicht mehr. Unterfüttert werden die Korkteile mit einem feinem Kreppband. Dieses muss streng gewickelt werden. Das gleiche geschied mit dem Rollen halter. Verkleben tu ich alles mit einem Epoxi-2K-Kleber mit einer Aushärtzeit von ca. 5min. Erhältlich in jedem Bastelladen.
heizi. 
Wieder einer der die Quallität dieses Verkäufers kennen gelehrnt hat. Ich selber kaufe schon seit er diesen Nebenerwerb aufgemacht hat. Es ist der 1B-Blank verkäufer in Deutschland. Nicht nur von der Menge her sondern besonderst von der Quallität her. Er hat immer eine ehrliche Aussage gemacht und hat auch immer Zeit eventuell bei Anfängern mal die Ringe zu makieren. 
Als negatives Beispiel dagegen kenne ich leider die Firma CMW. Schlechter Servis und teilweise waren sehr schlechte Quallität dabei.


----------



## heinzi (12. Oktober 2003)

@Helmut
Ich habe bereits vor einigen Jahren meinen ersten Blank bzw. Bausatz bei S.N. gekauft. Seit dieser Zeit sind etliche dazu gekommen und ich bin noch nie enttäuscht worden. Der Service ist bestens und die tel. Beratung ist wirklich allererste Klasse. So wie Du bin auch ich von den Korkscheiben sehr schnell abgekommen. Die vorgebohrten Korkstücke gibt es ja nun in allen möglichen Längen und sind einfacher und sauberer zu montieren. Ansonsten verwende ich auch feines Kreppband und den besagten 2K-Epoxi- Kleber. Für die Lackierung der Ringwicklungen benutze ich einen 2K-Epoxi-Lack ohne Lösemittel. Das drehen der Rute nach der Lackierung besorgt bei mir ein handelsüblicher Grillmotor mit Batterie ( 5€ ). Der Motor hat genau die richtige Umdrehungszahl und läßt die Lackierung gut aussehen.
Gruß
Heinzi


----------



## jackcrevalle (12. Oktober 2003)

grillmotor???? für 5 öks??? 

für was hab ich mir denn den aufwand gemacht mir men drehstrommotor zu besorgen, eine übersetzung mit riemenantrieb , kugelgelagerte halterung, zu bauen und den motor auf 240volt umzufriemeln????? 

für 5 euronen?#q


----------



## heinzi (13. Oktober 2003)

@jackrevalle:q :q :m


----------



## hsobolewski (13. Oktober 2003)

Mein Motor war zwar ein wenig Teurer, aber dafür stecke ich ihn an 230V an. Wenn ich mich täusche waren es 19,90 DM damals.
Mal etwas anderes. ich sehe das viele von euch in der nähe wohnen. Warum trefts ihr euch nicht mal. Denn wenn man mal jemanden auf die Finger schauen kann lehrnt man das eine oder andere wesendlich leichter. In Bayern da wo ich herkomme sind weniger da. Schade eigendlich. Denn dies wäre wiedermal ein Grund sich zu sehen.


----------



## jackcrevalle (13. Oktober 2003)

na das wäre doch nischt schlecht könnten wir machen von mir aus.

wäre vielleicht so ein rutenbauforum eine option? das anglerboard zu erweitern?


----------



## melmat01 (9. April 2007)

*AW: rutenblanks*

Hi ich suche Rutenblanks für eine Spinnrute habe einen Korkgriff mit Rollenhalter von einer zerbrochenen Telerute. Wer kann mir sagen wo ich sehr günstige Blanks bekomme 

Danke


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. April 2007)

*AW: rutenblanks*

Holla die Peitsche!

So'n alter Rutenbau-Thread. Aber immer noch aktuell und (ewig) 
interessant. :g


----------



## Sebilein (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: rutenblanks*



jackcrevalle schrieb:


> vielleicht so?
> 
> rutenberechnung


der download lässt sich nicht öffnen. gibt es sowas auch zum ausdrucken?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: rutenblanks*



Sebilein schrieb:


> der download lässt sich nicht öffnen. gibt es sowas auch zum ausdrucken?


Geht doch. Erst ein Entpacker wie 7-Zip (Freeware), WinZip, TotalCommander usw.,
dann das ganze in OpenOffice (Freeware) oder Excel öffnen.


----------



## Sebilein (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: rutenblanks*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Geht doch. Erst ein Entpacker wie 7-Zip (Freeware), WinZip, TotalCommander usw.,
> dann das ganze in OpenOffice (Freeware) oder Excel öffnen.


und wie funktioniert das?? einfach einen wert eingeben und den rest macht das ding?;+


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: rutenblanks*

Unten ein bischen lesen, und nur in die orangen Felder eingeben - von links. 
z.B.: Harri1	1	300		60		80		7


----------

